# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  طریقه بکاپ

## fakhravari

با سلام
من دستوری لازم دارم که هر روز 1 فول بکاپ بگیره و در بازه های زمانی 1 ساعت یه دیفرنشیال روی فول بکاپ بگیره.

----------

